# ls6 heads?



## bassist3453 (Apr 9, 2008)

would i benefit from a set of ls6 heads on my 04 goat? i dont know if the heads are even a different casting than the ls1 piece. anyway ive seen sets for cheap on ebay, wondering if its worth the money. if its even worth 30 hp id do it. it would come after: slp headers, magnaflow exhaust, lingenfelter intake, bbk tb, comp cam.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

In a way yes but how much don't know. A true LS6 head had lighter valves, stronger springs. The casting number was 243 the LS1 is a 241. You can benifit with LS6 heads they offered better flow intake and the exhaust side and higher compression 10.9 I think. I can't tell you how much of a gain you would see because the LS6 had a cam that worked with the heads. Also I don't know for sure that some LS6's came with shorter or longer valves to work with the small base circle cam, so the correct pushrod lenght is requred.


----------



## mr.gto (Jul 2, 2008)

didnt the 04 GTO come with the LS6 heads? Much like the 01-02 Camaro SS? or Z28?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

No "LS6" block and intake.


----------



## mr.gto (Jul 2, 2008)

oh i see nvm. lol i guess if it came with the heads if would be an ls6 haha!


----------



## jradke123 (Apr 18, 2008)

hey man i just got some edelbrock heads put on my car before the accident and they were amazing a lil expensive but well well worth it


----------



## bassist3453 (Apr 9, 2008)

which edelbrock heads? im guessing the less wild option. how do they compare to the ls6 heads? id like to see the flow chart of the ls6 heads to compare to the edelbrock piece.


----------



## adearmas2 (Jan 2, 2006)

With no other mods in your car your logical choices would be Trick Flow 215's or AFR 205's. If you do heads may as well get a nice cam to go along with these. A low cost alternative are Patriot Performance Heads. They have ported LS1 heads and ported LS6 heads from Stage I to Stage III.


----------



## bassist3453 (Apr 9, 2008)

im trying to go for a mild, affordable build. afr and trickflow make nice stuff but they want upwards of 2g for a set of heads. i can find brand new stock ls6 243 castings on ebay for like $600. thats why i want them, otherwise id be all over afr 205s in a heartbeat.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

trickflows with the goodies are getting over $2,500. pushrods, gaskets, etc plus $2,300 heads and shipping. get those 243s ported and you can pick up 30hp easy


----------

